# two week wait



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

hi everyone, is there anyone who is on there 2ww r been through the 2ww?? i am due to test on friday and thought that i might have been feeling something by now...but nothing   feel complety normal like nothing has ever happened and i am getting worried that the tx has not worked. Has anyone else any worries on this or is this normal?? lots of love and   to all u ladies xxx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi huni, the 2ww is a complete head melter. Try not to over analyse, i know that is easier said than done but it is way too early to be feeling anything. Most people dont have any symptoms until 6 or 7 weeks. There are lots of stories here about people who have felt no different and still went on to have a BFP. Have everything crossed for you, sending you lots of           

Emma xx


----------



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi misse, thanks for the reply. 2ww is deffo a head melter. i keep wanting to test early but dh had made me promise not to test untill friday lol xx


----------



## MissE (Feb 19, 2010)

Hang in there huni and stay away from the peesticks or i'll send round the        . 

Emma xx


----------



## Jen xx (Mar 14, 2011)

Hey hun

My test day was on a fri and felt nothin at all til the wed but thought it was all over cos I had bad period like pains!!felt exactly like I did every other month so I tested and it was negative!!I spent the day in tears thinkin that was it so u can imagine my surprise when I tested the next nite and it was positive!!I nearly fell off the toilet,so would def advise stayin away from the peesticks till ur test date!!even now I've very little symptoms,around week 10 I felt slight nauseous but was never sick and didn't last too long!!apart from the belly givin me away u wouldn't no I was pregnant cos haven't gained weight even with the month and all else stayed same!!

Good luck pet!!

Jenna xx


----------



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

Hi Jen, a big CONGRATS on your bfp im so happy for you as i no what getting that bfp means. thank u for your words of advice i will deffo stay away from the peesticks lol i feel alot more at ease now knowing that there is still hope.all the best of luck pet and stay safe xxx


----------



## babydreams282 (Oct 14, 2010)

Hey Sweetpie - just wanted to wish you good luck and hang on in there, some people get no symptons at all.  I hope and pray you get that longed for BFP.  the 2ww is a compelte head pickler but you'll get there.


----------



## sweetie pie (Jul 13, 2011)

Thanks girls for your stories and advice, its all very much appreciated. good luck to you all and more 2ww stories are very welcome xxx


----------

